# Norwegian Forest Cats - huffing noise?



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

My 2 yr old, Tia, does a funny huffing noise when she's displeased and about to strike. I thought she was panting the first time I heard her do it, this was immediately prior to having a go at a stranger cat through the window, but I've seen her do it several times since and it's a distinct "Huff, huff, huff, huff". Never heard this in a cat before - anyone else got a huffy cat?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Birmans are renowned for being 'huffy'.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Ha - thank you. I didn't realise about the Birmans. I've been doing some reading up since you mentioned it. Wonder where she gets it from? She did it today when I was attempting to extricate a claw from my jumper - obviously wasn't doing it fast enough for her majesty ;-)


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

My male NFC makes some very strange noises, 'huffing' being one of them. He also 'chunters n chirrups', but never what i would call meows.

The girls on the other hand go straight for the meow.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

How funny, Tia sounds a bit like your boy, I think I've only heard an unadulterated meow from her when she was in her cat carrier in the taxi coming home to my place for the first time. She is very vocal though and sometimes it's like having a furry chicken in the house as she walks around making a purry clucking sort of noise.


----------

